# Advice - Knife Comparison - Yoshikane SLD vs. Chroma Haiku Kurouchi



## aaron (Feb 9, 2015)

I am wondering if anyone has any insight into the comparable pros and cons of the following two knives. I am specifically interested in comparing the merits of each knives' steel.

The first is the Yoshikane SLD Damascus Made with SLD stainless steel. (419.00)

The second is B-03 CHROMA Haiku Kurouchi santoku knife Made from AOKO steel (Blue Steel #2). ($219.00)

I am leaning towards the Yoshikane but am not sure if it is overpriced or if the steel and craftsmanship is really worth the extra money. My main concerns are ease of sharpening, how long it can hold and edge, and durability (moderate butchery of fowl or fish).


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Are these gyutos and what size?  SLD and Blue steel (Chroma doesn't seem to specify which blue) are 2 different animals.  I don't know overly much of SLD other than it is likened to blue super but is a semistainless, but blue super is already fairly non-reactive for carbon.  There's not much info available on Chroma HH knives, but Chroma are overpriced in general.  So do your choices need to be limited to these 2?

Rick


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Yoshikane is usually mentioned in the same breath as watanabe, kochi, type knives.  They're substantial knives at the spine, but thin towards the edge.  Don't know much about the other one.

I don't use my chefs knives for butchering at all.  I have a boning knife and bone saw for pig,  honesuki for chicken (not through the bone), and a deba for fish.  You should use the correct tool for the job especially if you plan on cutting through bone.  Cutting around bones, you can use any knife really.


----------



## aaron (Feb 9, 2015)

Both are comparable in size approx. 7" - 7.5". The Yoshikane is a Hakata Santoku while the Chroma is a "standard" Santoku. Why do you say the Chroma is overpriced? It seems to me that knives of comparable steel and manufacturing quality come in at around the same price point.

I am not overly concerned with the reactivity of the steel since I general do a fair amount of maintenance on my knives anyways but I am curious to know if either steel is better at holding an edge and if the SLD is as likely to chip as the Blue Steel. My heart is not set on these two knives in particular.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

As Millions said the Yoshi is comparable to other knives in that price range.  For the money you get impeccable FF, heat treat and grind.  I really have no idea at all what you get with the Chroma, what is apparent is that people serious about knives don't seem to buy them, they just seem to be a marketing company making far out claims while riding the Porsche name.

Typically knives like these are fairly hard and should be treated with some care, wood boards and good technique.  The Yoshi will have better edge retention, and as for its chippy it would most likely be in the micro-chipping range if you experience any.

Rick


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Chroma is a production brand like Shun. The Yoshi is more hand made, but if you're going to really bite the bullet you'd get a Honesuki for chicken and a Deba for fish, or a 210 - 240mm Western Deba for both like the Tojiro DP Western Deba. http://www.chefknivestogo.com/todpwede24.html


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The Autistic kid here kept forgetting what is the main point really, ie, moderate butchery of fowl and fish. What Mike9 said, Western deba or a honesuki.

Tojiro VG-10 is decent stuff and edge retention for this alloy is very good at 15deg/side and above. They'll also save you a lot over your other 2 choices. Hattori if you want to go a step up from here in price, or something in Blue #2.

Let me bring to your attention that Geshin Kagero is back in stock. The SRS-15 steel like HAP40 is a superior CPM steel, extremely fine grain as well as superior edge retention, and fully stainless, and pretty tuff for such hard steel.

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives-14/kitchen-knives/gesshin-kagero.html

Rick


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's another vid of Rick breaking down birds with a Tojiro Western Deba -


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

As far as I can see the only reason for the deba is weight, which you can very arguably do without here, and that nice wide spine to press down on, and the softer steel.  I was surprised to see Tojiro's vg10 holding up to that abuse, but not sure the Kagero's thin edge would, that would be a question for Jon at JKI, who likely has a perfect solution either way.

Rick


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Western deba is a tank.  The double bevel combined with thickness makes it really tough.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah a thick edge and 40deg bevel, come to think of it a Richmonmd Artifex gyuto would be a nice standin for a western Deba.

Rick


----------

